# London Pet Show May 11-12



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

Whos going?

I'll be a KC Official Steward there. Looking after the dogs, making sure everyone has poo bags and water bowls... (you'd be surprised how many people forget these things..!):001_rolleyes:

Not to mention, I'll be doing other things, blogging, taking pictures etc. Looking forward to it!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I may be going with SimplySardonic, but am not sure as of yet if we will be going


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

Considering this event is this weekend, I thought I should 'bump' this


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi
We are going - taking Alfie and Dexter who are both in the most handsome dog class on Sunday.
I am looking forward to it but nervous too.....Hoping for a nice day out.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm going on Sat


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

PennyH said:


> Hi
> We are going - taking Alfie and Dexter who are both in the most handsome dog class on Sunday.
> I am looking forward to it but nervous too.....Hoping for a nice day out.


Terrific, I'll keep an eye out. It's a good venue, I'm always involved in dogs so it'll be interesting to see things like 'Discover Cats' and other Small Pets when I get the chance to have some time off


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Had a lovely time there today and were chuffed when Alfie came 3rd in Most Handsome Dog. Really, really proud of him cos he is only 8 months old so very impressed with his behaviour. Dexter didn't get placed, but was just as good and spent a good deal of time on my husband's lap in his wheelchair. Both boys had lots of attention from people and absolutely loved it.
Only a couple of moans! One was the price of drinks - 2 coffees, 1 tea and 1 muffin came to TEN POUNDS!!! Gulp.
Also, the queues for the toilets and the fact that non-disabled people kept using the disabled toilets.
Apart from that we had a fantastic time!! :wink5:


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We had a great weekend at the show. We had a stand for The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) and were rammed with visitors both days - so much so that we didn't get much of a chance to look round the rest of the show. We talked to hundreds of people, picked up 20+ new volunteers and did our bit to put people off unethical breeders and outline both the positive and negative aspects of husky ownership. We were incredibly proud of our dogs, who were amazing ambassadors for the breed all weekend. Here are a few photos of our stand I managed to take during a quiet patch first thing on Saturday morning.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

We went on saturday; it was good but smaller than I expected and we left pretty early (sorry to the cat folk I was supposed to meet up with; I'd already left by the meet-up time)

I noticed it was the same rotties I've met before - I am in love with that boy! :001_wub:
And the tibetan mastiff pup - she was gorgeous!! 

Lots of nice dogs, but nothing has changed - we still favour the same two breeds at the top of our list.

Discover Cats was fab too - I've got very little experience with pedigree cats but we've come away with quite a wish list lol. The maine coon, turkish van and oriental longhair have all been added!


----------



## LSH1 (May 14, 2013)

Didn't know about this, only signed up to this forum the other day. Looks great!! When's the next one? And is there something similar in Staffordshire?


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

LSH1 said:


> Didn't know about this, only signed up to this forum the other day. Looks great!! When's the next one? And is there something similar in Staffordshire?


Not until next year I'm afraid, however there is Discover Dogs in November which is just next door. It will have a stand for ALL 200 breeds. Exciting stuff!

If you want any details about it, give me a shout


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

There is a similar (bigger) event at Stoneleigh Park, Stafford on 20/21st July - The Pet Show : 20 - 21 July 2013 Stoneleigh Park


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

raindog said:


> There is a similar (bigger) event at Stoneleigh Park, Stafford on 20/21st July - The Pet Show : 20 - 21 July 2013 Stoneleigh Park


Yeah I'm off to that too hopefully, the Kennel Club wont be there so I'll be on my behalf. Is it bigger then? Location wise it's much better for people up north.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

It looks to be about 5 times the size of the London event (there are 30,000 free parking places). We'll be there with our Husky Welfare stand. Really looking forward to it!


----------

